# I couldn't help myself



## rhage2 (Dec 2, 2009)

I was researching more ways to smoke meats and came across the cheese area and had to stop.

In fact I couldn't help myself from smokin some cheese too...they say replication is the highest form of compliment....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






rhage2


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 2, 2009)

Looking good. Never done cheese myself. Is this your first go at smoking cheese? If so, one thing I hear repeated over and over, is after smoking, let it rest tightly wrapped in plastic wrap for several days to several weeks in the fridge. Many say the smoke makes it taste bad if you don't let it rest for a while and let it mellow.

Be sure to post some finished picts.


----------



## rhage2 (Dec 2, 2009)

It Is my first time smoking cheese, and will Try to leave it wrapped up in wrap in the fridge for a few days to age a bit...Try...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





That apple-wood got me so excited about what the taste would be that I put a pork top sirloin roast in there too that I put a rub on yesterday, wrapped in Saran Wrap and put in the fridge overnight. Maybe it will absorb some of that cold apple smoke flavor and be ready for the higher temps in an hour or two...Hmmm

Looking forward to it....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





rhage2


----------



## rhage2 (Dec 2, 2009)

Well, the cheese is done, wrapped up and in the fridge for a week or two..the picture don't show the smokey-ness of it, but I was actually pleased how the color came out..now if I am as pleased with the taste in a week or two is the real kicker...I smoked it for Christmas Eve anyways...

Here is the direct link to the pic on photobucket beings as I can't seem to get it to load on the forum..if you can't win one way..try another..you can see the pork sirloin roast I smoked at the same time below the cheese.

http://i853.photobucket.com/albums/a...2/DSC03160.jpg

rhage2


----------



## got14u (Dec 2, 2009)

Pics didn't come up...also the longer you leave it or rest it the better it will be. I try to do atleast a month or so. If eaten that night or in a couple days it will have a over powering smoke taste most of the time


----------



## danj (Dec 2, 2009)

sounds good but the pics did not show up.


----------



## fire it up (Dec 2, 2009)

Saw the first pic but none of the others showed for me.
It's hard sometimes to wait for the cheese to finish resting but I have found that it truly makes a difference.
A few days ago I finally got to cut into some sharp cheddar I smoked and let rest for two weeks, the smoke flavor is wonderful.  Not too strong, very smooth and completely throughout the cheese.


----------

